# hey playboaters, don't be so serious!



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

admins, can you move this post to craigslist "missed connections"

lol


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

It couldn't have been said better. This reminds me of days at the local crag where the "badass' shows up and climbs all the routes without showing any form of enjoyment. The funniest thing about it, for every "badass" out there, there are thousands of better and silent hardcore people that go unnoticed. Great post.


----------



## sundown (Jul 16, 2005)

The Agro playboater is kind of an oxymoron.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

I play frisbee golf with that guy. He cusses every time he throws. Me? I'm high, maybe a little drunk, got my shirt off, I won't even throw if there's a hot chick rollerblading by....

Relax playboater rad guys. I agree.


----------



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

Best kayaker in the world? The one who's having the most fun! That also works for skiing, climbing, rafting, and ______....


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Maybe this phantom boater just got out of a 3 hour court hearing and only had 45 minutes to paddle before he had to run home...


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

I guess if he only had 45 minutes, he needed to maximize his A-hole-per-minute efficiency rating.
Totally understandable.

45 minutes to have fun and be cool to others or 45 minutes to make sure everybody thinks he's a d-bag.


----------



## loot87 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds a lot like "softball guy".


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

this, my friends, is why playboating is gay


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

this leads to the obvious statement



jmack, your loop is so gay.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

I completely agree with the original poster's thoughts. It's all about being on the river... not keeping up with the Jones. Leave your egos at home.


----------



## ranamafana (Jul 18, 2005)

hey guys, calling something/someone "gay" as a derogatory term is lame and speaks of intolerance, not to distract from my original subject, but I've got a gay brother, and just cuz he's gay doesn't make him something I would call the ego-hog super bro who shows no courtesy to others while on the wave/rock/slope/trail, etc... Just my opinion. And playboating has its place, my all around paddling has improved a lot since spending time on the town wave, and sometimes, when all I've got is that 45 minutes, (and yes, I am smiling and laughing like a fool the whole while), it's all the paddling I can get, as life doesn't allow me to always get to run a whole stretch of river as often as I'd like, but getting on the river, even just to play, is always worthwhile.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

*Don't be a hater*

I agree that it's important to have fun, and that's the root of what we do, but I also think there's something respectable about taking paddling seriously. 

This is not really that different from creekboating. Creekboaters are quite often serious about paddling, and berate themselves when they miss lines, but when they're practicing their A game, they're usually not on the same roadside run as a bunch of intermediates who are out on a booze cruise. (Also, there are obviously higher consequences.) The difference is that with playboating, you can have many different skill levels all right next to each other. Some people are out there to unwind and do paddle twirls. Some people are out there to work on new moves and push themselves. I think that's perfectly respectable, and when you're trying hard at a mediocre spot, it's easy to lose sight of the big picture. Creekboaters lose the big picture sometimes, like after missing a line and swimming, but nobody jumps on them for not having enough fun.

In short, I want to say that while it's still good to have fun, it's also ok to be serious. And playboating is not gay unless you're a gay playboater. And what's wrong with being gay, anyway? Can't you guys insult playboating without insulting yourselves? Call it retarded or something, not gay.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Ranamafana, you stole the words right out of my mouth while I was composing my post. Way to go.


----------



## kcon (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a retarded brother. Call it womanly....... Shit I've got a sister too!


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Playboating is the tats! If your to hardcore for playboating your probably just old ha


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

my intent was not to insult, demean, or offend anyone. this is simply a carry forward from a previous post:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/quartzite-videos-from-this-weekend-29020.html

in all seriousness, i apologize if i have offended anyone.


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

it ain't the seriousness that bothers...it's hogging the damn play spot. Where's my whistle?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

too bad playboaters don't ride Harleys, seems to fit the "hey look at me" persona:

Discerning and Undisputable - Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

Is anybody starting to think that ranamafana is getting a little overly sensitive. Maybe the star playboater unwinds by being serious about his playboating. Maybe you were raining on his parade. Do we always really have to worry about being PC. How come everybody is so sensitive all the time any more. PBowman, better watch out there is probably a law suit working right now for your massively degrading remarks. WAWAWAmafana why don't you stop worrying so much about everyone ruining your good time and just have your good time, don't let others affect you so much that it gets you in a bad mood. As you said the river is a place for a lot of things while you are out there don't let others bother you so much and continue paddling for your enjoyment. There are tools in every aspect of life, hopefully I didn't just inflame my craftsmen combo wrench set, learn to file them in the appropriate place and don't let them interfere with what you have going on. Maybe from now on we can use the word "Joy" instead.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Chunderboy:On Sean Lee’s Sexuality

So play boating is gay huh? I visited Sean Lee last week at that shitty little condo he calls home. He was talking a big game, drinkin' cheap beer, and puffin' swag herbs- no surprise there. As I as about to leave I made a startling discovery! Sean Lee-the low water steep creeker has a boyfriend- and get this, Sean shamefully introduced his fruity lover as, and I quote, "my roommate"! Needless to say no one was fooled or in the least bit surprised- anyone who knows Sean has seen the tell tail signs of repressed homosexuality- not to mention the fact that Sean was seen drinking a wine cooler at Fiddler’s at a Lilith Fair show last spring. I support Sean and what ever lifestyle he chooses- I will not judge Sean Lee just because he is different. I would ask the rest of the Colorado boating community to accept Sean for what he is- a **** who works cleaning the showers at the Broomfield Y, and fears all flows in access of 100 CFS. Tolerance is the answer, we all have the freedom to plot our own course through the turbulent waters of life, Sean we love ya bro, we accept you for who you are- congratulations and may your new relationship blossom!


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

that is very funny nathan - as i wrote my second post i thought about how chunderboy might chime in on something like this. i never met him but enjoyed his contributions - good to know he is not forgotten. 
RIP


----------



## ranamafana (Jul 18, 2005)

pbowman, I didn't think you meant to be rude, or offensive, I was just pointing out that could be interpreted as degrading to some folks and figured maybe you were not aware of that. No offense taken.

brokenpaddlejon, wow man, you are hostile. I guess I'm a righteous bitch for thinking that behaving in a friendly and courteous manner while in a public "playground", especially in a tiny town that one is not from, should be standard operating procedure. I'm not saying make friends with everyone, or even talk to anyone, but casting dirty looks at the local kid who's trying to be brave enough to get out there, not waiting for others to get a turn, and hogging the wave....I stand by my comments, it's bad form and does nothing to foster good feelings for boaters. But wait.....sounds like maybe you're that guy? Oh, that must be it.


----------



## loot87 (Jun 30, 2008)

Drain his oil while he's on the river. He'll seize up on his way out of town and be unable to come back.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

id say loot somebody should do the same to you.. no way to treat a boater even if that boater is unstandable... you go introduce yourself and ask the lad if hed like to join a local at the pub on you.. im sure a little hometown warmth could go along way on a whitechocolatte sounding fellow..


----------



## loot87 (Jun 30, 2008)

It's a joke. Just like you saying everyone on the SSV this weekend was a pussy was (I hope) a joke.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

obvious is whitechocolatte a joke? understandable on the race. boatercrossing that shit would be tiring and not much passing would be going on.. looked like a lot of fun from the pov though. i now how those things can make shit look smaller.


----------



## Boat Hole (May 27, 2010)

*i don't think playboating is gay but...*

Soccer Is Sooo Gay - Truthdig


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone who can exchange the word "gay" whenever they need to express that they disapprove is a nasty, primitive ******* who surely uses other gems like ******, ***** and ****** in their personal monologue. Welcome to 2010. Now on the other hand, some guys just need to be convinced of what their buddies have known for years. Just sayin.'


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

That's awesome. The computer will let me type ****** and ***** but when I type the six letter n word it makes little stars. The computer hates Puerto Ricans and white people but refuses to degrade blacks. On the right track I guess. Degrading homosexuality: apparently no probs.


----------



## Boat Hole (May 27, 2010)

*you're so right*

we used to use, "sissy" or "pansy" or whatever

it worked better because lots of gays aren't sissies and lots of straights are

that was when we didn't know about Liberace, tho


----------



## BobN (Mar 28, 2006)

Whether this hot boater was too serious or getting mad at himself for missing moves would not bother me in the least. Further, if his rides were long because he had the skill to stay in the hole, more power to him. However, if he was abandoning river ettiquette and snaking rides because whoever was supposed to be up next wasn't hopping in fast enough, then he should have been called out on it right then and there and should be called out on it by name here.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

He puffs the swag herbs?! Freakin 'mo's.


----------

